
Show HN: Edit Google Docs in the Shower via Amazon Echo - acucciniello
https://github.com/acucciniello/alexa-open-doc
======
tdburn
Will it work if I am not in the shower?

~~~
acucciniello
Yes, it will as long as you have an Amazon Echo. Stay tuned for the skill to
be published. I submitted it last week for certification last week. In the
meantime if you want to see videos of it working checkout out the project site
here:[https://acucciniello.github.io/alexa-open-
doc/](https://acucciniello.github.io/alexa-open-doc/)

